# Who made this JD1028?



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

I need a worm gear. Who made this JD1028?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Im not sure who made this but if you check Partstree or any of the other suppliers and give them your model and serial number, youll get fixed up.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

It depends on when It was made. I'm thinking that is possibly a true John Deere model as I have never see any other companies with that style. If you take the worm gear out you may be able to find one that is similar if you go to a parts shop or a small engine shop that carries different gears for snow blowers. I would also check the John Deere website's parts to see if it is still available. I know the one on my previous John Deere everything had already been discontinued.


----------



## getasnowblower (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the drive?


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

I looked at some pictures of other snow blowers and seems like mine looks the same as an old MTD.


John Deere says they don't have the worm gear. So I'm stuck trying to sort this out.


I'll post a pick of the gear case.


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

GEAR CASE.


Thanks for trying to help guys.


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> Im not sure who made this but if you check Partstree or any of the other suppliers and give them your model and serial number, youll get fixed up.



Partstree doesn't list John Deere.


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

I found a picture of an MTD gear case. Looks exactly the same. I’ll call a MTD parts dealer and see if they can help me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Auger drive worm gear: P/N PT10732 I haven't been able to find one. No. 13 on parts diagram

Same thing from JD's web parts store: The part PT10732 is no longer available. Contact your local John Deere dealer for other options. 










Auger drive worm gear: PT10732


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

It's item 22 that I need. Do you have the part number for item 22?


Thanks for that diagram.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

PT10733 , , , on the JD site yours is a 1028 walk behind snowblower

Well I had a 50/50 chance and as usual I guessed the wrong 50.
You might want to search for the other worm gear at the same time and get them as a set if you can depending on $$$.
Are the two worm gears made of different material or the same ??

These might be helpful in the future:

John Deere - Parts Catalog 

JohnÂ*Deere Parts


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

The worm gear that stripped out is aluminum. I'm not sure what the worm is.


Strangely enough after calling every place in my city and no one can get, one place in my small town said he ordered it and will be here in a couple days. I'm not holding my breath.


We have more snow in the forecast so I need to get this sucker fixed ASAP.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow. Hard to believe that gear was aluminum. Have only seen them in steel and brass. Were you able to get both gears or was the other really not needed


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

*3 stage?*

was reading another thread and a few members were talking about their 3 stage snowblowers they were working on. having bought my first 2 stage snowblower 5 years ago i never heard of 3 stage. 
did a ten miniut google search about them and it seems they stopped making 3 stage blowers around 1970.
just curious as to why. were they prone to failure? was the risk/reward not worth it or did they just realize an extra auger was not worth it.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

sorry about my last post. i was trying to start a new thread not hijack this thread.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They aren't prone to failure but there is the 3d stages exposed drive chain that needs oil frequently to keep it from rusting. I think for almost all conditions a 2 stage is adequate and likely the 3 stage is overkill. But, I LOVE OVERKILL !!
.








.


I have two of the old Craftsman "Drift Breaker" 3 stages 10hp 32" and I just love them.
.

Whatever is old is new again. Cub Cadet recently started offering a 3 stage snow blower but it's a slightly different design.


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

My local JD dealer was able to cross reference the part number and order me a new worm gear. It's brass. The worm was fine. I only had to replace the one. Not sure why the stripped one was aluminum.


I have it back together and it's working.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just in case someone else ends up here looking for a gear for their blower can you please post the part number of the one that worked for you ??

Good to know it's back together


----------

